# Use it or lose it.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have buckets of unused vacation time to use or lose by the end of the year.

Plus the weather is going to suck this weekend.

Miss M says, "We might as well ride."

"Let's do that thing we did a couple of weeks ago."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We had always known that about 20 miles out on the W&OD trail you cross the Fairfax County Parkway.

When we ride out to Mason Neck you are on the Fairfax County Parkway for a bit.

We decided to try to connect the two rides and see what the Parkway was like on a bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not bad at all, which was pretty surprising to us since we hate the 'burbs with a passion.

The first time we tried it we kept getting lost but finally made it. This time we knew what we were doing and things went much smoother.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

*very cool*

Wow thats great; I live in the Northern Virginia area... Is there a good map for cycling-friendly areas/routes around here?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Darn nice day for a ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We didn't see any cyclists in the morning but the afternoon was so nice we were sure the Mount Vernon Trail was going to have some traffic.

Not bad though.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Georgetown was a mess of course.

Nice to get a good winter ride in.

MB1
Done


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ProsperityRed said:


> Wow thats great; I live in the Northern Virginia area... Is there a good map for cycling-friendly areas/routes around here?


ADC makes a nice one or you can try bikewashington.org


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Was that today? It was a nice day. You do seem a tad overdressed, though. Of course, I haven't worn more than a knee warmer since last winter, so what would I know?

Nice pictures.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It was today.*



OverStuffed said:


> Was that today? It was a nice day. You do seem a tad overdressed, though. Of course, I haven't worn more than a knee warmer since last winter, so what would I know?
> 
> Nice pictures.


We pretty much look the same from the outside from November thru March. We wear well vented tops and just vary what is underneath.

That being said there was a 30 degree swing in temps today so we ended up carrying a lot of clothing in the afternoon that we needed in the morning. Not at all unusual this time of year.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice job with photos!
No Crescent Trail from (Georgetown to Bethesda) pix?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

OverStuffed said:


> Was that today? It was a nice day. You do seem a tad overdressed, though. Of course, I haven't worn more than a knee warmer since last winter, so what would I know?
> 
> Nice pictures.


You beat me to the punch, I was going to ask if Miss M was cold natured. I am super hot natured and live in TexASS so the level of dress in the MB1 posts always makes me think it must be super cold. I will say this though, I'd rather be too warm than too cold. As always top notch post, thanks.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

mB you're photos are fab as always. nice weather as well...I see my boys have made it down there for the summer like weather!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Export A said:


> mB you're photos are fab as always. nice weather as well...I see my boys have made it down there for the summer like weather!


I'm always surprised that more don't get eaten. 

At least they have learned to stay off the MUTs which makes them smarter than the average tourist.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Nice to get a good winter ride in.
> MB1


I don't know, that looks suspiciously like Autumn to me.

Nice pix as always, looks fun. 

singlecross


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

ok, seriously MB, can I get a phone call or something? This time you went past my house, my park, and my favorite restaurant. WTF?!!? The sushi place in Landsdown is fantastic. 

You two would kill me, but it would still be fun to ride, especially when I know how to get home once I bail out.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> ...., and my favorite restaurant. WTF?!!? The sushi place in Landsdown is fantastic. .....


Who knew?

I kind of had you more for the BBQ place.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey MB1, if it weren't raining/sleeting/snowing, would you have still worn the same clothing? In other words, if the temps were the same but it was dry, would you still dress the same?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:



> Hey MB1, if it weren't raining/sleeting/snowing, would you have still worn the same clothing? In other words, if the temps were the same but it was dry, would you still dress the same?


It would look the same from the outside but depending on the temps we wear a variety of tights, headwear and gloves.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I posted this in the wrong thread.... I meant to post the question in your clothing thread....oops.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I posted this in the wrong thread.... I meant to post the question in your clothing thread....oops.....


Showing your age Dave?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep... I had to use a walker to get to the computer


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Not bad at all, which was pretty surprising to us since we hate the 'burbs with a passion.
> 
> The first time we tried it we kept getting lost but finally made it. This time we knew what we were doing and things went much smoother.


the 3 in the trees are da shizzle!

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Deja-vu all over again.

Your ride reports are great.........and you always surprise me that you can still get a few pictures that aren't the same as all other of your ride reports..........I'd love to see what you would come upo with if you only took pictures that you've never done before.....really stretch your creativity.

I fall woefully short of your example.

Nice ride.

Len


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Len J said:


> ........I'd love to see what you would come upo with if you only took pictures that you've never done before.....really stretch your creativity....


LOL then I wouldn't take many pix. Off the bike I can do it but on the bike there are only so many shots you can take without crashing......


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1 said:


> LOL then I wouldn't take many pix. Off the bike I can do it but on the bike there are only so many shots you can take without crashing......


I know......I've used most in the few ride reports I've done. :mad2: 

Len


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

All in all I don`t think I`d want to trade where I live now for anywhere on the East end of the country, but I have to admit I feel a good bit of jealousy when I see shots of those seemingly endless bikepaths out there. Glad you fit in some traffic shots too so I won`t start drooling all over myself : )


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I kind of had you more for the BBQ place.


Don't get me wrong, thats a pretty good place too. But given the choice, its the sushi place all the way.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*This Thursday work for you?*



HokieRider said:


> Don't get me wrong, thats a pretty good place too. But given the choice, its the sushi place all the way.


We are taking Thursday off for more of that use it or lose it stuff. I shouldn't have any problem talking Miss M into riding to Mason Neck.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> We are taking Thursday off for more of that use it or lose it stuff. I shouldn't have any problem talking Miss M into riding to Mason Neck.


Sadly I have a ton of meeting this week. Seems everyone wants to have a meeting before the end of the year. Very inconvenient. 

That being said, I could probably wander over to the park sometime. Let me know what time you'll be there and I'll try to come on by.


----------

